# New to me HK P2000SK



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Just bought this gun yesterday. It was originally purchased in April. Has night sights and all original equipment. I gave $600 for it and I think I got an excellent deal. Now to find a holster, looking for an OWB. Any suggestions?

The guy gave me a Theis, but it's a left hand version and IWB.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

The leather Randy is using,Is some of the best I seen out there.

Bulldog Custom Gun Leather - Home


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Six hundred was a pretty good price on the HK. I have a friend who has one of those and a USP, and both guns are super great shooters. Good luck with trying to find some leather for it.


----------

